# Unable to publish web pages from within SiteBuilder 2.2.2



## saritagm (Oct 20, 2005)

I cannot publish my web pages from within Yahoo Sitebuilder 2.2.2 easily because the File>Publish Site command is perpetually grey/inactive. Does anyone have a solution?

To publish pages from within Sitebuilder, I have to command the program to exit, and then accept its offer to publish my pages before it turns off.

To work around this, I’ve been using a third party FTP program, or the FTP feature in the Yahoo Web Hosting Control Panel, to upload my pages. But then, when I view the uploaded pages in a browser, I see that Sitebuilder has added the following sentence: “This file is not intended to be viewed directly using a web browser. To create a viewable file, use the Preview in Browser or Publish to Yahoo! Web Hosting commands from within Yahoo! SiteBuilder.” 

So then I have to use the use the Yahoo HTML editor from within the Yahoo Web Hosting Control Panel to delete the HTML code…

<!--$begin exclude$--><div style="position:absolute;left:50;top:50;background:white"><font color=black>This file is not intended to be viewed directly using a web browser. To create a viewable file, use the <b>Preview in Browser</b> or <b>Publish to Yahoo! Web Hosting</b> commands from within Yahoo! SiteBuilder.</font></div><!--$end exclude$-->

…that added the sentence.

This is a life waster. Does anyone have a better solution? Thanks in advance,
****SARITA****


----------



## conveniently (Nov 13, 2005)

*Had a similar problem a while back*

Did you ever get this answered by Yahoo Support? I have had problems with connecting sitebuilder to net and support has not been helpful.


----------

